# Big pompano!!!!



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

I wish would of have a scale to weight them!!!
1 went 19.5" to the fork and 1 just shy 19" but a chunky female . Choice of bait fresh sand flea . Caught a total of 6 fish small ones way out the big ones closer to the beach 40 yard out max.


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

What? No mention of when and where you caught them?

Very nice catch regardless... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

Damn!! Bet that was a blast to catch.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

*Mallet magic*


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a fine one !


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice, I got to find some beach time in my future.
I love catching a Pompano, and reeling in that puppy reeeeeal S-L-O-W.

Make it last a long time, while that fish runs left, then right, and back again.

It draws bikini spectators.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

That's right, I was getting tired of my 2*4. Mallet is lighter and luckier!!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Destinartist said:


> *Mallet magic*





domci08 said:


> That's right, I was getting tired of my 2*4. Mallet is lighter and luckier!!


That's right, I was getting tired of my 2*4. Mallet is lighter and luckier!!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nalt said:


> What? No mention of when and where you caught them?
> 
> Very nice catch regardless...


Yes all got caught between 6:30 and 9 am. Just east of Panama City beach!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

I always take 2 mallets, one black and one white! :whistling:


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

O.K. I'm gonna ask. What are the mallets for besides measuring fish?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

SCal said:


> O.K. I'm gonna ask. What are the mallets for besides measuring fish?




Driving the pvc stakes into the sand


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

SCal said:


> O.K. I'm gonna ask. What are the mallets for besides measuring fish?


You could also save the fish from 10 minutes of struggle!!!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

domci08 said:


> You could also save the fish from 10 minutes of struggle!!!


... and you can replace your hubcaps should they fall off. :whistling:


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

That counts as a good day.
Has anyone been finding sand fleas around Pensacola Beach?


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Chechem said:


> ... and you can replace your hubcaps should they fall off. :whistling:


What's a hubcap?


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's a beautiful bunch of fish there domci08. Great job on that huge mama...


----------

